# Dead Mice / Wall Register



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I found a dead mouse in my basement. Then I started looking and found droppings. Then I looked behind insulation and found something so nasty that I ended up ripping everything down to the bare studs. Once that was done, I found the hole in the foundation where they were getting in.

There’s no ‘quick fix’ for mice. You have to be very thorough and agressive.

Great Stuff makes a rodent resistant foam. I patched all the known holes with that.
Then I nuked by basement with an arsenal of baits and traps and kept at it until they were all gone.
I vacuumed everything with a HEPA filter equipped vacuum cleaner. Note: Mouse urine and feces are a biological nightmare. I had to wear a tyvek hazmat suit and a respirator to clean all that up.
Once that was done, I sprayed everything down with a hospital grade disinfectant.
Now everything is getting built back, re-covered, and painted and restored. 

Those mice cost me $5,000.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Amazing story !


----------

